# I'm very inept at work



## page (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been so stressed at work. I hardly speak at work to the other employees, I have to ask questions if I'm stuck though and it's terrifying. 
Been working for 5 weeks now and I'm still lost. I feel I'm too stupid to be working in this accounting field. My brain doesn't work. It's as though I know nothing at all. I've been doing tax returns and Business Activity statements. 
I don't understand simple things like bank reconciliation, how it connects to everything. We have to enter all the bank statement amounts into the software called Handisoft and what happens if there is a difference? I was not sure how to fix it and this employee told me to look at last years one and I was confused how they connect. I'm so embarrassed. As much as I want to work I feel I'm incompetent and inept. Should I leave now before getting fired?


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe its just the stress? Take some time to relax, maybe even use one your vacation days. We don't tend to perform our best when stressed out.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

page said:


> I've been so stressed at work. I hardly speak at work to the other employees, I have to ask questions if I'm stuck though and it's terrifying.
> Been working for 5 weeks now and I'm still lost. I feel I'm too stupid to be working in this accounting field. My brain doesn't work. It's as though I know nothing at all. I've been doing tax returns and Business Activity statements.
> I don't understand simple things like bank reconciliation, how it connects to everything. We have to enter all the bank statement amounts into the software called Handisoft and what happens if there is a difference? I was not sure how to fix it and this employee told me to look at last years one and I was confused how they connect. I'm so embarrassed. As much as I want to work I feel I'm incompetent and inept. Should I leave now before getting fired?


It's amazing how much anxiety and self-doubt can cloud your reasoning. I quit a lot of jobs because I wasn't catching on. I thought I had a learning disability. After I started medication and started a new job, I suddenly realized I'm actually a quick learner!


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

lol atleast its an acc field, im at dunkin donuts ,5th day and im barely getting it X D


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sugarslippers said:


> lol atleast its an acc field, im at dunkin donuts ,5th day and im barely getting it X D


I quit a donut shop cause I never caught on. Feels you. We're too nervous to be smart at times?


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

User5 said:


> I quit a donut shop cause I never caught on. Feels you. We're too nervous to be smart at times?


Im looking for another job rn b/c im just not getting it and my boss is like; this is really easy...ftw?

soo Im not gonna last long...


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sugarslippers said:


> Im looking for another job rn b/c im just not getting it and my boss is like; this is really easy...ftw?
> 
> soo Im not gonna last long...


Maybe next time get some benzos to get u through the learning phase. If u hate, hate every moment of work because of anxiety, it'll be hard to make it...


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

User5 said:


> Maybe next time get some benzos to get u through the learning phase. If u hate, hate every moment of work because of anxiety, it'll be hard to make it...


Nah, I don't do meds.. no offense, I just .. don't not unless I need to..

and I don't hate-hate work... I just wish i caught on faster.


----------

